# two naturals-little and large



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi guys hope this works.
Some pics of two naturals sent to me by forum members Marcus and Slingshots rule.
Had them a couple of weeks now,But delayed posting untill i got a better camera.

The High fork one was made by slingshots rule.
The forks have some real character to them,SR has left a knot in the right fork,This adds to the naturl look
SR has manage to make the final finish on the natural a blend of shiney look,But easy to grip in the hand.
I was worried how this natural would shoot with the high forks and a twist in them.
I popped some linatex bands on and got to it-Got to say it shoots perfect-It can be shot using two methods-forks leaning away from hand and forks leaning towards the hand.Just turn it around and fit bands in other direction.
I found it perfect for forks leaning away from the hand.
I think SR is a youngster-Believe me the lad can make naturals-Keep an eye out for this guy.

The Small natural was sent to me by Marcus.
Yikes this guy knows how to make little beautys.
All i can say is it just leaps into your hand and feel perfect.
I dont want to go into a long review with this cattie as the pic tells the story.
SR and Marcus both make great catties in different ways-One is a master maker -the other will be a master maker in his time.
Thanks guys


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Both beautiful.

The stocky one is a cracker!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Two Winners!!!*_
_*







*_


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im glad you like it mate,an happier it fits you well


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooters


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Both beautiful.
> 
> The stocky one is a cracker!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Both beautiful.
> 
> The stocky one is a cracker!


That is made by that dam Marcus mate-Just when i thought i was getting good at naturals,Marcus sends me that beauty.
Makes my efforts look crap.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

glad you like it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Both beautiful.
> 
> The stocky one is a cracker!











[/quote]


----------

